# The Mach-1 front-lip (03' Spec-V)



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have some more recent pics of my 03' Spec-V with the Mach-1 front lip. As far as I'm concerned, it's got to be one of the cheapest (and best) ways to get that agressive front end look on these cars. If you want to check it out, just click on my Cardomain link below. The last 4 pics at the bottom of page 10. It would be great if someone could post those 4 pics up for me here....for some reason my computer won't let me cut and paste right now . THANKS in advance.:fluffy:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

care to share what year that lip is from or how much???


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

You can buy the lip from any Ford dealership. It's the last gen. Mustang Mach-1 lower front lip. It cost me aprox. $120cdn. with a discount from a friend that works at Ford in the parts dept. It's very easy install on a Sentra...with some minor mods.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

not bad looking. few friends of mine have 03/04 mach1's. oddly enough some people put kits on their mach's, try 2003-2004 Ford Mustang Mach 1 Owner's Club & Registry Website to find one for cheap


----------

